# Used Wavemaster for kids NYC area?



## Kwiter (Apr 11, 2006)

Moving msg to Pro Shop, sorry bout that!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 11, 2006)

There is a school here in  Texas that is selling some used equipment, I believe they have a Blackpower kick the thicker one for sale, they are asking 65.00 plus shipping and handleing. If your interesested I'll pm you the details.
Terry


----------

